# Shedding Light on Titers



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE.* 
To shed some light on titer testing, the following is from Page 19 the *American Animal Hospital Association's 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines* under the heading "*Serological Tests to Monitor Immunity*:" 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm . 

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf . 

*"Although the committee does not feel it is necessary to determine titers to these core viruses on an annual basis because of the long minimum DOI [duration of immunity] for these products, titers can be used for your and/or your client's assurance that the animal has immunity. Experience with postvaccination titers for CDV [distemper], CAV [hepatitis], and CPV [parvo] shows that sterile immunity lasts for years...........The primary reason for the test is to ensure that you have a positive test after completing the puppy vaccination series." *

From Page 16, _"*The MLV [modified live virus (such as distemper, hepatitis, parvo)] vaccines create an immunity that is similar to immunity after an animal recovers from infection*." _Further, on Page 17, _"* When MLV [modified live virus (such as distemper, hepatitis, parvo)] vaccines are used to immunize a dog, memory cells develop and likely persist for the life of the animal.*"_ 
*If anyone would like copies of the American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines, the 1992 French challenge study demonstrating that dogs were immune to a rabies challenge 5 years after vaccination, the 2003 Italian study documenting fibrosarcomas at the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines in dogs, as well as Dr. W. Jean Dodds' papers on vaccinal adverse reactions, please e-mail me at [email protected].*
_________________


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Will, as far as I'm concerned, you're preaching to the choir. But it's fine if you just post the subject heading and then post links, perhaps with a short line of explanation for each link.


----------

